# Are there no Tiny Gas Lanterns?



## jtice (Apr 23, 2007)

Was thinking of buying a tiny gas lantern for my up and coming vacation this year.
I have a dual mantel white gas Coleman lantern, and love it. Lot of light, great runtime.

I was looking today for a single mantel, tiny one, but couldnt find one.
Does such a thing not exist?

I am basically after something like the Osram or Brinkman lanterns,
but brighter, and gas (white gas, gasoline, camping fuel) powered.

Thanks
~John


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 23, 2007)

John-

I do not know of any liquid fuel lanterns that small. The smallest I know of is the Coleman Peak 1. I do not have one.

Part of the limitation is the need to have a fuel tank that is big enough to give decent runtime, has a pump and the other plumbing needed for a lantern.

I have a coleman 286 which is the standard traditional one mantle lantern. I car camp, so this size is not an issue.

The smallest one mantle lantern that I know of is propane. Century Lantern.
The lantern is small, but needs a 16 oz. propane bottle.

Mark


----------



## chimo (Apr 23, 2007)

This place  may give you some ideas. 

There are a lot of compact canister lanterns, but check out the Coleman Exponent if you want to stay with white gas. It's a single mantle.

Paul


----------



## electromage (Apr 23, 2007)

How about one of these http://www.rei.com/product/643063 ? I have a Snow Peak stove and it's really tiny. The fuel canisters aren't too expensive, and they're quite handy compared to traditional white gas. No pouring (spilling) necessary.


----------



## jtice (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks alot for the input guys.

As I was afraid of, it seems there are no small single mantel ones that run off white gas.
There are some nice ones that use fuel tanks, and propane tanks, but then the tank is the big part.

Oh well, guess I will stick to LEDs for this purpose then 

~John


----------



## CLHC (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey how about the Coleman Exponent Xcursion Lantern 9970-725?

http://www.campfirestore.com/site/849894/product/9970-725?

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

http://tentsandbackpacks.com/ProductDetails/Lanterns/9970-725_XcursionLantern.html

http://www.campdawg.com/servlet/the-53/Coleman-exponent-xcursion-lantern/Detail

http://store.camping-cooking-supplies.com/9970-725.html


----------



## arnold ziffle (Apr 23, 2007)

the brunton glorb is the same size as the osram. it uses butane like a lighter and will run with or without a mantel.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, my post isn't going to give any *solid* information, but it should give you some hope. A few years back (maybe, as much as 5 years), Biglots actually had a really small single mantle lantern that ran off of butane. I believe it used one of those butane tanks that the portable single burner stoves use. I can't remember, though, if it was a recharged, or if the tank sat inside the enclosed base. The unit was perfectly cylindrical, from the base to the top (and even). I'd say it was only about 3 - 3.5" in diameter and about 11" tall. So, keep looking, because THEY are out there! I wish I would have bought one. I kept looking at it and wanting it, just because it was so cool, but I didn't see any need for it because I had a two mantle Coleman. It was $19.99 and the box it came it was just big enough to fit the lantern. It was orange, too. 

Edit: I just checked eBay--not there. There is this (link), though, which isn't quite the same, but it's similar and appears to function the same way, with the electric ignition and all. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Brunton-Glo...ryZ36112QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Edit2: Oh, it looks like the above poster just mentioned it!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 23, 2007)

CHC said:


> Hey how about the Coleman Exponent Xcursion Lantern 9970-725?
> 
> http://www.campfirestore.com/site/849894/product/9970-725?
> 
> ...


 
The description in the second link states the the output is 10 candle power. Does that sound a bit low to anyone else?


----------



## Illum (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.gleasoncamping.com/browseproducts/Coleman-1-Mantle-Compact-Propane-Lantern.HTML
I love this little guy, about the brightness of a 100 watt bulb but you can dim it to around 50 to conserve gas, but either way it runs forever

Never purchased one, but used one in a group camping trip...but the propane tanks a bit bulky if you decide to use it as a hiking lantern


----------



## jtice (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks alot for the links guys ! :thumbsup:

The Excursion, and that Brunton were ones I saw before,
and as far as form factor and size, they are great !
But, I am not all that sure about using butane 
I suppose its not a big deal, and would be less messy to refill for sure.
but I need to look around to see if I can get the fuel tanks locally, and at a good price.

I can get the white gas and propane tanks locally, even at walmart.
I have propane tanks on hand for a torch that I have, but never tried them for lighting or cooking.
I like that one single mantel that goes on top them, that seems nice and small.
But, then it goes on that bulky propane tank lol.

I may have to get one of those small butane ones sometime though, they do look nice!

Thanks
~John


----------



## Blacklight (Apr 24, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> The description in the second link states the the output is 10 candle power. Does that sound a bit low to anyone else?


 

It is about 80 lumens, last I tested.


----------



## Blacklight (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=9975-A35&categoryid=24756

Is replacing the excursion, it runs off powermax or butane. The Smallest white Gas lantern coleman makes is:

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=229-725&categoryid=24756

It is about double the light of the Luminous/excursion, but quite a bit larger. Still a nice compromise, and a great lantern.

The Coleman Guy


----------



## Blacklight (Apr 24, 2007)

if you are going to be going into extreme cold weather, remember, white gas has better performance than butane or propane, and costs cents an hour to run (I was blown away at the efficiency, when we did the testing).


----------



## jtice (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm, do you think that single mantel Coleman is worth it?
Is it small enough to warrant getting if I have the dual mantel version already?

That new butane Coleman looks nice, I still need to see if I can get the refill cans locally.
If I can, and they arent $$$$$, I may grab one of those also.
Sad thing is, I have led lights that are about that size or smaller, than are just as bright.
So it wouldnt be filling a nitch all that well.

Nothing beats a nice dual mantel Coleman for output, it will LIGHT up a campsite.
I have absolutely loved mine, just trying to get a nice output to size ratio in a smaller package.

~John


----------



## Dr Jekell (Apr 24, 2007)

There is the Eos Lantern  from Kathmandu.

They are about the hight of a SF A2.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 24, 2007)

On the Nuwai website, they've got new LED lanterns. I think one of them uses 3 or 5 Cree or Seoul LEDs. Those might make some of these pointless.


----------



## jtice (Apr 25, 2007)

oo: just looked on the Nuwai site, didnt see anything like that, got a link??


----------



## Trashman (Apr 25, 2007)

Let me see if I can find it. I actually saw them in a link I got from here (CPF).

Ok, I'm back! I found it. I don't know why I thought it was 3 Crees, though. It looks like they may only have 1 Cree. There are three of them, and the brighter ones (D and C batteries) claim 176 lumens. (130 for the smaller, 3AA powered one)

I couldn't find it on the Nuwai site, either, but it's there, somewhere, because some CPFer located it. It's a PDF, here -->http://www.nuwai.com.tw/new_products/2007_03_FL.pdf


They look pretty slick! I don't know why, but based on looks, the C powered one has me interested Ooooo, and just check out that headlamp!


----------



## jtice (Apr 25, 2007)

ohhhhhhhh hey those look promising 
Saw a 3xAAA one the other day, and was thinking how much of a waste that was.
The 3xAA version should be nice.
And the 3xD should have killer runtime.

Looks like these might not be out for a while though,
eh, maybe next years camping trip 

~John


----------



## turbodog (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got the coleman peak 1 single mantle white gas lantern. It's a scaled down version of their dual mantle unit. It really is tiny. My only complaint is that since the tank is smaller, you have to pump it more often. It does have enough tank capacity to run several hours on high, but I don't know how many.


----------



## jtice (Apr 25, 2007)

How the hell did I miss that one ?????????
That is perfect ! Says its only about 9" tall.

I am going to order one today for sure ! 
Now to find the best place to get one....

Thanks!
~John


----------



## dwminer (May 7, 2007)

Here are a whole bunch to look at:
http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=40000000226&storeId=226&categoryId=38556&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=241

Dave


----------



## Trashman (May 7, 2007)

dwminer said:


> Here are a whole bunch to look at:
> http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=40000000226&storeId=226&categoryId=38556&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=241
> 
> Dave




Wow, check out the Coleman Exponent Xcursion in that link (I'll provide it)! I almost can't believe it's actually of the stated size -- 6.5" by 3" by 3". That's incredibly small, and it only weights 12 oz.! Wow, I gotta see one of these in person.

http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=6513765&memberId=12500226


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2007)

turbodog said:


> I've got the coleman peak 1 single mantle white gas lantern. It's a scaled down version of their dual mantle unit. It really is tiny. My only complaint is that since the tank is smaller, you have to pump it more often. It does have enough tank capacity to run several hours on high, but I don't know how many.


 
Turbodog, I'm looking for one also. Can you give me your opinion on the Xcursion? I was curious why you didn't choose that one, but maybe it's just a bit too small.


----------



## jtice (May 9, 2007)

I got the single mantle Coleman Peak 1 liquid gas lantern.
Its very nice, same build quality as the others from Coleman, and about half the size, maybe even less.
Makes a nice compromise when I dont want the larger dual mantle one.
I think this would make a MUCH better caving lantern than the dual mantle one has in the past.
Not that I take a lantern in a cave much anymore, its just too much of a PITA.
But its really nice for the larger sections when you are with multiple ppl kicking back, getting a bite to eat, etc.

Puts off plenty of light also, I have not compared them side by side, but it seems to put out at least half what the dual mantle one does.
I think its rated for 60W.

~John


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 9, 2007)

John-

Glad you found pretty much what you started out looking for. This is the lantern I mentioned in post #2 even though I have never seen or used one.

I like the concept of keeping a common fuel where possible. Also, there is just something satisfying and pleasant about the output from a traditional Coleman lantern.

When you get a chance, we'd love to see some pictures of this one next to your standard two mantle.

Mark


----------



## Calina (May 9, 2007)

I like this one (primus) because the mantle is made of metal and is unbreakable: 
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=GC9WLyPFKVyLKXp2jnRf%20BT5CrYcLjqcQFQF5B5SbwMDytQq9LkWS!-1600695724?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442545195&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302697119&bmUID=1178746326318

There is also a Coleman Exponent running on naphta or gasoline. http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=644&memberId=12500226

Check this Colemen Pinnacle. Very compact (it folds down), very stable and it runs on propane fuel, it is sort of expensive though: http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2600-A57&categoryid=1030


----------



## JanCPF (May 9, 2007)

John,

Just curious. Whats the approximate color temp. on these lanterns? Where did you buy the Peak 1? What is white gas?  *Must* one feed the Peak 1 with "white gas"? Sorry for all the stupid questions, but I'm a total noob on gas lanterns.

Jan


----------



## jtice (May 9, 2007)

Hi Jan :wave:

I got mine from Sierra Trading, http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,97121_Coleman-Peak-1-Liquid-Fuel-Lantern.html

The globe actually arrived cracked, with a chunk out of it.
but after sending them an email, they quickly responded saying they were shipping a new globe to me. :thumbsup:

I believe the Peak 1 has to use "White Gas", or "Camping Fuel" only. As it says nothing about "dual fuel" which Coleman always calls it.
My 2 mantle Coleman is dual fuel, though I have never used gasoline in it.
It would probably fire up, just I think it will damage or clog the lantern over time.

Color temp? I really have no idea, never seen a rating.
It varies alot though, if you dim the lantern way down, it will be very orange low temp color, crank it to the max and I would say it almost reaches cheap 60W incan bulb temps.

~John


----------



## turbodog (May 10, 2007)

I noticed this... wonder how it slipped by everyone.




Flash_Gordon said:


> John-
> 
> ... This is the lantern I mentioned in post #2 even though I have never seen or used one.
> 
> ...Mark


----------



## turbodog (May 10, 2007)

*Everybody, listen up.*

FYI...


The lantern I mentioned, peak 1, and the coleman exponent ARE THE SAME LANTERN repackaged and repainted.

As far as I know, they are both dual fuel.

John's gonna kill me, but I don't actually have the peak 1. I have the coleman. I couldn't remember the name of it so I just gave the peak 1 instead, as they are the same lantern.

I even called coleman. Same output, same tank, etc. 

I also picked up the padded bag (nice) and some extra generators also.





Calina said:


> ...
> 
> There is also a Coleman Exponent running on naphta or gasoline. http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=644&memberId=12500226
> 
> ...


----------



## jtice (May 10, 2007)

Mark,
heh, yea, how the hell did we miss your suggestion? You had it right from the start 

Turbodog,

Thanks for the info, does look like the are indeed the same.
I need to read over the box again for mine, but I dont think it said anything about dual fuel.
I dont care about that really, I have always used white gas for the lanterns and the stove.
Hell, its not really much more expensive than gasoline these days !!!! :green:

I dont know if I will have time to take pics of it next to my larger lantern or not, before I leave Saturday for my trip.
But you can be assured, after I get back, and get the time, I will have a report on the trip, and many of the new products I took with me.

~John


----------



## turbodog (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, even on the duel fuel models, I still use white gas. I burns cleaner, and doesn't stink if you spill some. Generators last a LOT longer as well.





jtice said:


> Mark,
> heh, yea, how the hell did we miss your suggestion? You had it right from the start
> 
> Turbodog,
> ...


----------



## jtice (May 10, 2007)

Oh I figure its alot better burning fuel for sure, especially for cooking.

Generators, are you referring to the mantles?
I have good luck with those, they seem to last me quite a while.

~John


----------



## turbodog (May 10, 2007)

The generator is the brass tube that runs close to the mantles. Fuel passing through it is heated and vaporized. That's why a cold lantern smokes and sputters.


----------



## turbodog (May 10, 2007)

The generator is the brass tube that runs close to the mantles. Fuel passing through it is heated and vaporized. That's why a cold lantern smokes and sputters.


----------



## jtice (May 10, 2007)

ahhhh ok, got cha

I can usually use a lantern quite a few times, even after some transport, before needing to change mantles.
And I even have a bad habit of leaving fuel in the lanterns. 
Shouldnt be too bad for it though, I relieve the pressure.

~John


----------



## turbodog (May 11, 2007)

Running the lantern on unleaded gasoline will eventually clog the generator with deposits. With white gas this basically will never happen.

Also, bonus! Did you know that white gas is the exact same thing as zippo lighter fluid. Zippo just adds some perfume to it and then charges a crapload more.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 11, 2007)

Um, this "white gas" stuff is a liquid, yes? (Maybe what we call "white spirits".) Isn't it a pain to pump such lanterns? Butane is very convenient and in many ways a lot safer.

Edit: Now I'm confused. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_gas


> Naphtha (CAS No.: 8032-32-4, 8030-30-6, 8002-05-9; aka petroleum ether, *white spirit* (but in the UK *white spirit* is something different entirely), Ligroin; VM&P Naphtha; Varnish Makers and Painter's Naphtha [1]; Benzin; Petroleum Naphtha, Naphtha ASTM, Petroleum Spirits, shellite, ronsonol; not to be confused with Naphthalene) is a group of various liquid hydrocarbon intermediate refined products of varying boiling point ranges from 20 to 75C (68 to 167F), which may be derived from oil or from coal tar, and perhaps other primary sources.


----------



## jtice (May 11, 2007)

hmmm not that I have tested them side by side, but white gas seems to be more flammable to me than lighter fluid. :shrug:

Ian,
Yes, White gas, or camping fuel, is a clear liquid.
It is VERY flammable, and will evaporate very quickly.
You pour it into the lantern, then pump the little, pump, on the side of the lantern.
I dont find this to be a pain, it will run for hours from pumping it just about 15 to 20 times.

True, butane might be easier, I have never tried it for anything but a lighter.
I like white gas due to it being cheaper, able to buy it in large gallon cans, plus if you really need to, it can help start a fire.
Though it burns SO fast it doest have time to actually light the wood. lol

~John


----------



## Blacklight (May 11, 2007)

jtice said:


> hmmm not that I have tested them side by side, but white gas seems to be more flammable to me than lighter fluid. :shrug:
> 
> Ian,
> Yes, White gas, or camping fuel, is a clear liquid.
> ...


 
Additionally a white gas lantern costs about .05 an hour to run, very efficient.

on Butane, keep in mind it is a pressurized fuel, in cold weather it can "freeze up", if you are going anywhere cold and are going to use a fueled light, either use white gas, because it does not have the same problem as pressurized fuels, or sleep with your butane cans in your sleeping bag to keep them warm when you are not using them.


----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the Coleman Pinnacle has one mantle or two?

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=2600-A57&categoryid=1030

Thanks


----------



## cave dave (May 15, 2007)

The small white gas coleman is available for $32 from Sierra trading post


----------



## RickyT (May 15, 2007)

cave dave said:


> The small white gas coleman is available for $32 from Sierra trading post



Use code 54540 for 20% off $75, don't know when it expires though.


----------



## Yukon_MkI (May 16, 2007)

When packing a larger lantern isn't an issue I would highly suggest a Petromax Britelyt. http://www.britelyt.com/ This thing will run on just about anything. Gas, diesel, motor oil, mineral spirits, ect. It is not as easy to operate or as cheap as a Coleman, but nothing is brighter (500 candlepower) or neater than this. It is like the McGizmo of the lantern world!


----------



## kq2h (May 16, 2007)

I have the Excursion (Xcursion) lantern. It is very tiny and has a built in tank. It runs on Coleman's Powermax fuel, which is a mixture of propane and butane. The Mantle is very easy to replace, burns quietly and cleanly. It will fit in coat pocket. I hope that I don't sound like an advertisement for Coleman... but I like mine. As far as color temperature... I believe the mantle is a non-radioactive yttrium mantle. It produces a warm incandescent color.... 2700-3000K without the greenish tint of old thorium mantles...


----------

